
The first known time chart: 10th century - rodionos
https://apps.axibase.com/chartlab/5f25c508
======
colanderman
I don't know what that site is. The Wikipedia entry the image is from is more
interesting:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Howard_G._Funkhouser#A_note_on...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Howard_G._Funkhouser#A_note_on_a_tenth_century_graph.2C_1936)

~~~
rodionos
It's a NodeJS [chart]fiddle app built on top of Axibase TSD to create and test
different visualizations using declarative DSL.

